# PLX Tournament 10/16



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyone know how the tournament went yesterday?
I know it had to be a tough bite but someone probably caught em.
How many boats this year?
I fished it 2 years ago and there were 95 boats. 3 limits.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

96 boats. 14lbs to win with a 5.9 big bass. 9 1/2 pounds took the last check


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

Any idea who the winner was?


----------

